# Aqauscape ideas?



## MrMacey (23 Dec 2013)

Hello everyone! I'm looking for some help on where to place things in my 35 litre aquarium as I just can't seem to get it 'right'. This is what my tank currently looks like so any suggestions on where to place everything would be greatly appreciated! Any info you need from me just fire away  Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Ben C (23 Dec 2013)

Hi Mr Macey and welcome to UKAPS!
"Right" is very subjective. Have you seen an aquarium you would like it to look like at all? If so, have a critical look at what makes those aquascapes "right" in your mind. 
Your plant placement is broadly correct, with the taller stems at the back and the short grass in the front.
A couple of suggestions to get your started: 

Have you tried playing around with the wood, so that its not lying flat against the sand? You'll need to ensure its stable, but perhaps have it "standing" from the back left corner, coming forward to the centre point on the tank...? Coming out of the Cabomba, with stems on both side of it would look good. 
Also, your plants are very linear. Perhaps try moving your red plant in front of the Cabomba in the left there. Will make it stand out more. 
I think you first need to decide what "right" is in your own mind and take it from there. That's all before we get into the specifics of maintaining a planted tank as well of course... 

Perhaps set up a board on Pinterest of the tanks that inspire you and see what they have in common. 

Hope this helps a little. As I said, welcome to UKAPS. Have a browse in the Journals section for more inspiration. 

Ben


----------



## MrMacey (23 Dec 2013)

Hi Ben, thank you for such an in-depth response! I suppose what is 'right' for me isn't going to be the same for everyone. I like your idea I trying to place the wood in a different position, so I think I may have a tinker! The kind of scape I'm hoping to achieve is that of the nature or the jungle scapes however at the moment the plants I have are leaning more towards a Dutch style scape? Especially with the linear layout I think, like you mentioned. It doesn't help that my plants are rather thin and not bushy so at the moment I'm wanting to give them room to grow.


----------



## tim (23 Dec 2013)

Hiya mr macey,for me you need a little more hardscape maybe another piece of wood or some rocks to compliment the wood, if it's a jungle your after may I suggest you mix the plants you already have up a little in the background and maybe add a few pots of mixed cryptocoryne species in the mid ground of the tank, will be a jungle in no time.


----------



## MrMacey (23 Dec 2013)

Hi Tim, thanks for the suggestions. What types of rock would you think would go with this style of scape? Also do you think crypts will look natural with my current plants? (Dwarf hair grass down the front starting to carpet now, cabomba, rotalla indica, Bacopa Monnerii, Sagittaria Natans and another which I cannot remember which is in the back right of the in the picture) The more ideas the better  thanks again


----------



## tim (24 Dec 2013)

Hiya mate, maybe something similar to these http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/caribsea-brown-river-eggs-rocks-p-6494.html, think they would contrast nicely between your sand and wood, you could use some to raise your wood up adding height, crypt willisi or petchi would be good for midground in your size tank, ultimately have a play around until your happy and enjoy the hobby.


----------



## MrMacey (3 Jan 2014)

Hello again, I have taken on all of your advice and have created something much better (I think)! Please let me know what you think...my progress can be found under the journal section where it's appropriately named 'newbies nano' haha


----------

